# Disappearing Fish



## frgags (Mar 24, 2007)

First off, Hi to everyone out there, great site with tons of info. Next, I have been doing all kinds of research and my eyes are killing me for looking at the monitor so much. I've had some fish disappear on me in the past few months. First happend to my volitan lionfish, new guy, had him for about a month and up and gone.That was about 2 months ago. Yesterday my percula clown disappeared. This is driving me nuts. No remains, no bones no nothing. I checked all around my tank and under it and can't find nothing. I have my 55gal totally sealed of except for some small cutouts for protein skimmer, refugium & filter. In the tank - niger trigger, snowflake eel, live rock, live sand, small red hermits, blue hermits & zebra hermits, margarita snails and just bought 2 arrow crabs. bubble tip & condy anemone. Any ideas or suggestion would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

my ideas.

1)trigger did most of the eating and crabs cleaned it up
2)eel swallowed them
3)anemone ate them

triggers and lions arnt a good mix. They are slow food items for a decent size trigger.


----------



## frgags (Mar 24, 2007)

just sounds strange that the crabs would have cleaned him up that quick and with no sign of bones or any remains for that matter. I feed the fish krill and mysis shrimp every 2 days. The eel isn't big enough to eat the fish, beside he probably would have taken the blood shrimp over the fish anyway.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

do you have live rock in your tank? your fish may have found a spot in it where you can see it and died. and all your crabs, including the arrow crab would have ate it. you can be amazed how fast they can eat something. And just on another note, i wouldnt feed our saltwater fish blood worms. the are bad for them. stick to things like brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, you could even see if he would eat krill. And another thing is that our trigger will eventually get to big for a 55 gallon tank.


----------

